# Bush hog overview



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

Did a basic overview of the bush hog. I'm still trying to learn all my implements. Hopefully I'll get as good as some of you guys on the ones I own. 

If you care to watch, here's the link. 






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

